# Here's my vice....  what's yours?



## ajustana (Nov 10, 2003)

I often times think of how contradicting my lifestyle is.  For example in relevance to this message board, I am a stickler in that I won't drink regular soda because of the extra calories and sugar content.  By the way, I read that if you drink one regular Coke every day of your life, that's 18 lbs in a year.  I also drink eiet iced tea with Sweet-N-Low or some other artificial sweetner.  I drink coffee in the morning sometimes, but only with Splenda added.  

Now, one would think that I seriously watch my sugar intake!  However, I can not hold myself back from Ice Cream!!!!  On Sundays, I will run to the gas station or grocery store just so I can eat some while watching football or movies.   As if it's not already bad enough, I'll convince myself that it's then a cheat day.   However, I will then have a 1/3 eaten container of unhealthy ice cream in my freezer.  Once it's in my house, I can't be stopped.  So, I then find myself eating it the next two nights until it's gone.  Sadly enough, I eat so healthy the rest of the day and will even keep that sugar from getting into other foods, but cave on my ice cream at night!  

Do you all have any one food that kicks your ass like this?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

You are not alone.  Ice cream is one of my MAJOR weaknesses as well.

Pint of B&J Everything But the Kitchen Sink and PB Cups are my fav and it makes the world go roun.  That kicks my ass too often however I have a different obsession lately.

Muffins & Cookies


----------



## ajustana (Nov 10, 2003)

My problem is that I seriously ate a half gallon of mint chip ice cream last week and am on pace to eat a half gallon of caramel carabou this week.  

What kind of poundage / calories do you think this adds?  My god, I'd probably have to run for 5 hours on the treadmill every day to make up for this.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 10, 2003)

The weekends are diet killers.  I am so good with my diet Monday through Friday, but the weekends kill me.

Specifically, beer.  If there is beer in the fridge, I will drink it.  There is nothing like drinking a few beers while football is on TV.


----------



## ajustana (Nov 10, 2003)

See....I'm actually pretty good with alcohol.  I just can't resist ice cream and sometimes potato chips.  It really all comes down to the feeling of having a nice big snack while watching football or movies.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, if ice cream and chips are available, I eat them.  I just make sure not to buy that stuff when I go shopping.  I actually prefer healthier snacks like soy chips and assorted nuts.  Another problem with weekends is that, inevitably, me and the wife end up diing out two or three times.  We try not to, but we're never home and ya gotta eat!


----------



## ajustana (Nov 10, 2003)

You sound just like me.  I tend to eat out (and generally unhealthy) on the weekends, but am great during the week.

I've actually decided to pay someone to make me homemade beef jerky.  I'm going to attempt to eat that as a snack instead of ice cream.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't like ice cream.  Never really have...probably because my freezer hasn't worked for over a year.  

My biggest vice is fast food...especially after a 14 hour day and the last thing I want to is go home and cook.  If there is something already prepared then no problem, but often I will stop on the way home.  I try to choose subs, etc...but even that's not great.


----------



## RnRGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

My weakness Atomic Fire Balls.  I got this huge container at Sam's Club for "my son" so I thought.  I ate so many of those one night that my tongue was raw.


----------



## _Aj (Nov 10, 2003)

I know that this might sound weird but for me its whey. I think its cause deep down I know that it is healthier than some of the food choices that I crave, so to fill the void I use some whey. Now you all might think this isn't that bad, but I am talking about 300g per sitting. Yes I do realise that this is unhealthy and trust me I try not to giuve in. But over the last couple weeks I went nuts on everything insight, I think my body was rebelling on dieting. I think that I am back on track now, hopefully I can keep it up.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 10, 2003)

God...it's always ice cream for me. More specifically, milk shakes...which is funny, because I rarely ever craved them until I started working out a couple years ago. 

Now while I learned from a nutritionist that it's a good idea to let yourself have something you really crave (as long as you moniter and moderate) I have to admit that a good milk shake can rock my world faster than a...uh....well...ya know what I mean. 

I've even tried manipulating myself by buying Edy's Fat-Free No Sugar Added ice cream, mixing it with skim milk and throwing in a protein shake just to tell myself how healthy it is....


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2003)

dried pineapple


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 10, 2003)

Honestly I don't cheat anymore....I do have a weakness for cakes, cookies, muffins and other baked goods, but I think I've shown remarkable discipline, considering my girlfriend's place is ALWAYS stocked with ALL of those items and I'm probably there half the time I'm awake...My only problem is sometimes I OD a little bit on natty peanut butter, but even then it's only one or two teaspoons after I've already got two tablespoons in....I also eat my whey sometimes when I'm hungry, I really should stop, but try Dymatize's Butter Cream Toffee Supreme Whey Protein and you'll see EXACTLY what I mean when I tell you it's the best-tasting protien on the market....

Oh. And I eat more Fiber One than I should when I start. Portion size is supposed to be a cup for me, but after that cup I find that I almost always go back for another half a cup. This fits in my caloric plan, but the tremendous amount of fiber really isn't that fun....

Peace.


----------



## odin52 (Nov 10, 2003)

ben and jerry laugh at me every weekend, go cherry garcia


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 10, 2003)

mine are spicy nacho doritos, hagendas vanilla ice cream w/ vanilla wafers or egos waffels, crispy cream jelly or glazed donuts,
hmmmmm im off to seven eleven to get some snacks.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2003)

Any chocolate-or reg peanut butter, the sugary stuff. OR those 5 cent candies you get at 7-11, the blue whales, peaches and watermelons. SUGAR! I find It least tempting If I just dont buy the crap. Sometimes I hold on to the junk and then put it back when I get up to the till. The easiest way BY FAR, is just dont have the junk in your house!


----------



## leg_press (Nov 11, 2003)

I too have two vices, I eat well all week and at the end I spoil it with home baked cookies and ice cream, I am good as I allow some beer into my diet, but with my genetics if I don't eat alot the next day I loose the weight


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 11, 2003)

alcohol is my vice.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

Chocolate chip cookies are my vice-- I make them once a month for other people--but always keep a few for me!

But one thing I eat every day-- almost-- a tiny bite of chocolate-- usually its 5 or 6 M & M's.  I buy a small bag a wk--and it takes me all week to eat.


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Chocolate chip cookies are my vice-- I make them once a month for other people--but always keep a few for me!
> 
> But one thing I eat every day-- almost-- a tiny bite of chocolate-- usually its 5 or 6 M & M's.  I buy a small bag a wk--and it takes me all week to eat.


I like your thinking! EXCEPT Id wanna eat the whole bag at once!


----------



## carl68 (Nov 11, 2003)

during week i'm fine, but starting on weekend alcohol knocks me back couple of notches ... Pizza, peanut butter cups and brownies also do me in


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I like your thinking! EXCEPT Id wanna eat the whole bag at once!



Ya its hard at first--but now I'm use to it!!


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

I come from a long line of Ice Cream addicts.

have ice cream one day a week and the other days stick with your healthy plan.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 11, 2003)

Milk, Cereal, Peanut butter... I could eat so much I would die


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 11, 2003)

During the week I eat real healthy and during the weekends I tent to cheat.  It's always harder on the weekend b/c my time schedual is messed up because I dont go to school and I sleep in.  But if I try hard I can manage it, my weakest point has got to be when I'm sick though.  I totally go off the wagon and don't feel like eating the same ol' boring food.  But in general when I crave something its anything thats bad for me.  It sux when you live in a house with a ton of people who could care less about their health.  Last weekend I almost pad locked the snack cabinet closed to get me out of it I was soooooo tempted heh.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2003)

CARROT CAKE.  Someone just put a piece in front me, and yes I ate it.  It was a small piece though, so it's all good


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 12, 2003)

sunday to friday i'm pretty good, the odd sweet thing after my workouts (for dessert with my dinner) but apart from that i control it pretty good

but when i get home from work on a saturday and i'm knackered as hell i can not resist a binge on sweet foods, infront of a good DVD

the worst ones are...

* luxory cereals
* Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream (cookie dough, phish food, whatever if it has choc/fudge/nuts/caramel sauce in it i'll have it)
* Revels/Maltesers/M&M's
* Apple Pies

and theres more.... but i don't wanna be up typing till 1am tonight 

yeah, weekends are pretty bad, but at the end of the day its something to look forward to, makes weekends special, and a little bit of sugar won't do no harm

peace


----------



## ProtoFuze (Nov 13, 2003)

This sounds horribly lame, but I have a weakness for Skippy Crunchy Peanut butter, with raspberry or grape jam on 12 grain bread, and it's so hard cause my families always buying bad food, always and so busy we eat out alot, but those sandwiches. Yum!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 13, 2003)

cap'n crunch and pizza


----------



## _Aj (Nov 13, 2003)

ok, how how often do you indulge in your vices. Me too often, hopefully I am back on track, I think that I have learnt my lesson.


----------



## ogabott (Nov 14, 2003)

i rarely indulge.  i was in holland this last weekend, and they serve the biggest coldest freshest mugs of heineken i ever had... so tuesday morning, i was running on the treadmill, feeling guilty and all.

yeah, beer is my vice.   i don't even like ice cream for some reason? go figure.


----------



## Mex (Nov 18, 2003)

I eat a chili's BBQ or Bacon burguer every weekend. I can't help it. They're freakin' delicious.

I don't think it's bad to "cheat" once a week, it keeps you sane. 

Although once a week may be too much for those burguers... My arteries clog just thinking about all that bacon... 

I'm still improving tho!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 18, 2003)

I LOVE peanut butter and almond butter.. I could eat an entire jar in one sitting.  DEFINITELY my weakness.. and RED WINE... I drink about 3-4 glasses per week, usually on the weekends...that's the only alcohol I like.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2003)

I've said it once, and I'll say it again.

Mmmm... beer.  I've done great the last several months, but this week I'm on vacation, and have succumbed.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 19, 2003)

*RAW COOKIE DOUGH!!*


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Sound like you like it a lot!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 19, 2003)

Mine is Cheesecake.  That stuff is sooooo dangerous.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The weekends are diet killers.  I am so good with my diet Monday through Friday, but the weekends kill me.
> 
> Specifically, beer.  If there is beer in the fridge, I will drink it.  There is nothing like drinking a few beers while football is on TV.


You know I literally could have wrote that word for word myself! That is so me whan it comes to that.


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Im so craving a hamburger now......


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 19, 2003)

Im craving carbs period.


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice job on the fat loss donescobar! Are you competiting? What kinda diet you on? (since you said your craving carbs!) You are REAL shredded!


----------

